# OMG! I feel soooo old!



## MMRR - jif (Jun 14, 2008)

My daughter found a box of old photos and we had a great time going through them. We ran across a bunch of polaroids and she scanned some of them. This was taken probably in 1973 or 1974, before I graduated high school, taken with my mom. If any of you have seen that new show, Swingtown, you can recognize the wardrobe. LOL!! Wish I had that car back, too!


----------



## Nero (Jun 15, 2008)

smoking!!!!


----------



## angelrose (Jun 15, 2008)

what a beautiful photo. I don't know about you but I wish I could turn back those hands of time ...lol.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 15, 2008)

Nero said:


> smoking!!!!



What do you mean? Jane is still 110% pure sweetheart!!


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow would you look at that car! Awesome photo!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes, a few of us were born when there was no cell phones, we had black and white TVs, transistor radios, rabbit ears on the TV, no computer or cable, and only 8 track tapes, no VHS, DVD, PS3s, or video games. :roll: :lol: 

We even had lawn mowers with no motors, funny but they worked off manpower.

Dang I feel old now......


----------



## rule6660 (Jun 15, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Yes, a few of us were born when there was no cell phones, we had black and white TVs, transistor radios, rabbit ears on the TV, no computer or cable, and only 8 track tapes, no VHS, DVD, PS3s, or video games. :roll: :lol:
> 
> We even had lawn mowers with no motors, funny but they worked off manpower.
> 
> Dang I feel old now......



HOW DID U GUYS LIVE????????? haha j/k


----------



## Harveysherps (Jun 16, 2008)

LOL I'm not that old and I can remember those things. But in 73 and 74 I was still peeing in my diapers. Man that brings back old memories.


----------



## Beazer (Jun 17, 2008)

rule6660 said:


> VARNYARD said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, a few of us were born when there was no cell phones, we had black and white TVs, transistor radios, rabbit ears on the TV, no computer or cable, and only 8 track tapes, no VHS, DVD, PS3s, or video games. :roll: :lol:
> ...




They lived by rubbing sticks together to create fire in which they relied on for cooking, warmth, and protection. Its quite interesting and a tough technique. They even would fasten sharpened rocks to the end of large sticks and chuck them at wooly mammoths, consuming their rich meat and using their hides and ivory for shelter/wepaons/toys. For activities theyd paint on rockwalls or gather round the fire and trip out(this usually formed close family bonds and structure).

-Jon DeLong


----------



## rule6660 (Jun 17, 2008)

HAHA!! 
also were almost eaten by giant Tegu's every day!!!!


----------



## Harveysherps (Jun 17, 2008)

You guys are gonna be old some day. LOL


----------



## rule6660 (Jun 17, 2008)

Yea your right. Im sorry :cry: 

:lol:


----------



## Harveysherps (Jun 17, 2008)

No need for all that. I was just saying . You'll be in our shoes one of these days. I was born in 1971 . Bobby calls me kid. LOL But now that I am close to 40 his age is looking younger and younger. LOL I'm sure he is like me. Be proud of your age . Cause it means you've lived life. All the good and bad experiences are part of living life and enjoying it.
But I didn't mean for you to apologize. Fun is fun and he is old. LOL But so am I compared to most of the members. Some day you and Beazer and all the others will be the ones taking all the jokes. I myself laugh with all the jokes. If you can't laugh at yourself . Then where's the fun in that. Sorry for sounding defensive.


----------



## DZLife (Jun 18, 2008)

Getting older scares me...


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 18, 2008)

Harveysherps said:


> No need for all that. I was just saying . You'll be in our shoes one of these days. I was born in 1971 . Bobby calls me kid. LOL But now that I am close to 40 his age is looking younger and younger. LOL I'm sure he is like me. Be proud of your age . Cause it means you've lived life. All the good and bad experiences are part of living life and enjoying it.
> But I didn't mean for you to apologize. Fun is fun and he is old. LOL But so am I compared to most of the members. Some day you and Beazer and all the others will be the ones taking all the jokes. I myself laugh with all the jokes. If you can't laugh at yourself . Then where's the fun in that. Sorry for sounding defensive.


Hmmm... I'm the same age as Bobby and I feel old sometimes, other times I run around with the kids. I can't decide what I want to be!!

You'll all get here some day, enjoy life while you can. You'll never know when it'll be over.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 19, 2008)

That is true, and it also seems like it happens in a hurry, seems like yesterday I was still in school. Also the older you get the faster time flys. :roll:


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 19, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> That is true, and it also seems like it happens in a hurry, seems like yesterday I was still in school. Also the older you get the faster time flys. :roll:


BOY, that sure is true!! The kids are growing up fast too!


----------



## Harveysherps (Jun 19, 2008)

I hear you guys there. My 16 year old son is as big as I am. Seems like yesterday I was holding him and changing diapers. Now he fightsd in MMA and plays football for his school. My little one is 5 and it seems like he never was a baby. They grow up sooo fast it unreal.


----------

